# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  How do these look, Sustanon 250

## BigIce

Now do these look

Don´t have the same amount in them so Im not all that hopefull

----------


## Dizz28

they are probably fake, the green is light of a green shade. And like you said, they don't have the same amount in them

----------


## BigIce

And just to so its clear to everyone who might pass through here then these ARE FAKE, for sure.

----------


## Pumped109

Hard to tell. I mean the amount could have been a fluke but the color looks way off also. Wow, hope it wasnt from any place thats known.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^ no offense but not hard to tell at all ....diff levels...i mean real diff...green ink is light to begin with and inconsistent in color (see snap off line and organon logo) ...

----------


## BigIce

Yeah but to me and others, just starting out in this game, having never seen any other amps befor they sure looked sweet at the time.

Live and learn I guess.

----------


## roidboyjnr

even the vial sizes are different , dude if it was a supplier off the net post up that fake sellin mofo

----------


## BigIce

No it was a local guy

He is no longer a supplier, the guy that got me the gear made sure of that
 :AaBrick:

----------


## roidboyjnr

fukin good sh1t bags like that need to be sorted ...

----------


## jleal

yep, its fake.

----------

